# i wanna fish



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

i am gettin seriously tired of this freakin rain and flooding waters that never gets a chance to go down. i have tried fishin the high water but have yet to catch anything.


----------



## tyrantCraft (Feb 11, 2008)

With all your spare time all i would b doing is fishn instead of belly acheing i dun told you u cant kill a big buck unless your sitn in a tree when he comes by fish dont stop biting just cuz the waters up so try getn your line wet instead of your noodle!%


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

High water fishing can be tough! Those fish can be anywhere! And TyrantCraft, there's a button right below the "L" key, it's called a period


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

muskiejim said:


> high water fishing can be tough! Those fish can be anywhere! And tyrantcraft, there's a button right below the "l" key, it's called a period


hahahahahahaahaha


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

glenmontpikefisher said:


> i am gettin seriously tired of this freakin rain and flooding waters that never gets a chance to go down. i have tried fishin the high water but have yet to catch anything.


So go fish!! High muddy water is always going to be tough, but if you truely have the passion, you will eventually find the right places to catch muskies according to the right conditions. Just another part of a true muskie hunter's arsenal...its called muskie memory!

This weekend should be beautiful....You'll find me right there in my boat!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I wanna fish to. I'll be on Alum Creek Reservoir chasing musky both Thursday and Friday. I hope to get slimed!


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

tyrantCraft said:


> With all your spare time all i would b doing is fishn instead of belly acheing i dun told you u cant kill a big buck unless your sitn in a tree when he comes by fish dont stop biting just cuz the waters up so try getn your line wet instead of your noodle!%[/QUote/]
> 
> 
> well my free time is very slim lately have been workin 10 to 12 hour days so i am plannin on gettin my line wet this weekend and i have found the fishin blows in the best areas for em that have always been successful and have caught nothing.


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

well got my line wet and yet again nothing. set up in 2 diff spot that usually produce at least a few. i really hope to break my string of bad luck this year. i saw a couple other guys on down stream and they had bout the same luck as me. they said they have been fishin there about every evening and have yet to even get a run/bite. i guess its just a bad year


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Caught 6 this day 2 weeks ago, All caught during baro bottem


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice clean fish!


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

today caught 2 on back to back casts . we later boated a 3rd


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

finally!!!! finally i went out fishin today and didnt get skunked. the thing is i was fishin for pike and ended up pullin in a big very respectable blue cat. lol but its a fsih never the less. just was unexpected thats all lol


----------

